

GitHub now supports Twitter Cards - remi
https://github.com/blog/1388-github-now-supports-twitter-cards

======
thurn
It's a shame that Twitter decided to roll their own solution to this problem
instead of using schema.org or other existing semantic markup. I'd be
interested in knowing what didn't work for them about the existing standards.

~~~
sushimako
FWIW, they do support some Open Graph markup as a fallback [0]

[0] <https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards> (last headline, no anchors...)

~~~
natrius
FYI, element IDs work as anchors.

<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards#open-graph>

------
e-dard
Maybe I'm missing something, but do people actually see Twitter Cards in
general? I mean, how many regular Twitter users actually use the web interface
to interact with Twitter?

I don't know anyone that doesn't use a third-party client. And, given
Twitter's clear desire to restrict 3rd party client API access, in order to
get more eyeballs on more easily monetizable web-pages, Twitter Cards are
never going to be seen by many users.

~~~
eli
Yes, a lot of people do use the Twitter web interface. An I would imagine that
number will only go up as Twitter keeps adding features to it while also
squeezing third party apps.

~~~
ceejayoz
Not to mention abandoning some of the official desktop apps. Twitter for Mac
is abandonware at this point.

------
danielamitay
Interestingly enough, my participation on Twitter was spurred and continually
maintained via OSS and GitHub. So this is really welcome on my end (although I
wouldn't mind extra info such as watchers and forks).

It is a bit weird though: the displayed image is the project owner's profile
image, which doesn't seem directly relevant, and seems a bit out of place.

~~~
benatkin
Yeah, the message to create an account is probably unnecessary more than half
the time people will be reading these.

------
sideproject
What's GitHub up to? They've been releasing cool features more frequently this
week it seems. Was this part of the plan? Developers decided to finish their
tasks almost at the same time? What are we going to see tomorrow? It's
exciting. :) Features please!

------
steeve
Although I have to say I like schema.org, now we have:

\- oEmbed

\- Facebook OpenGraph

\- schema.org

\- Twitter Cards

WTF.

------
matthuggins
Is there an example of this working somewhere?

~~~
dpearson
Any tweet with a Github link shows a card when viewed through the web
interface. Here's one of mine:
<https://twitter.com/dpearson_/status/288415765223321600>

